# Moss Wall Mesh.



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I used craft canvas but that's sold only in white I believe.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

A lot of folks use the stiff plastic mesh found in craft stores and it can be found in a variety of colors including brown, black, and green.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

I was looking at that but I feel like the holes are real small.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I think some of the power sellers and folks in the swap shop have some.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

garfieldnfish said:


> I used craft canvas but that's sold only in white I believe.


If you have a Wal-Mart nearby they sell these too, in black


----------



## jone (Nov 27, 2011)

The mesh at craft store is called "Plastic canvas" for needle point hobbies..


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

This isn't a wall per se, but this is the plastic canvas from a craft store. It did work out pretty well for me, it's a "shrimp log".


First is how it looked when started, then as a partial grow out. 
Sorry for the crappy pics, I'm still working on the macro settings on my crappy camera.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Bandit1200 said:


> This isn't a wall per se, but this is the plastic canvas from a craft store. It did work out pretty well for me, it's a "shrimp log".
> 
> 
> First is how it looked when started, then as a partial grow out.
> Sorry for the crappy pics, I'm still working on the macro settings on my crappy camera.


How long did it take to get like that?


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Bandit1200 said:


> This isn't a wall per se, but this is the plastic canvas from a craft store. It did work out pretty well for me, it's a "shrimp log".
> 
> 
> First is how it looked when started, then as a partial grow out.
> Sorry for the crappy pics, I'm still working on the macro settings on my crappy camera.


I just bought a very similar thing at home depot in the "gutter" section. It's used as a gutter guard against leaves and debris...


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i use the plastic canvas as the back of the wall and took a bath scrubbie thing appart and stretched that over it to hold down the moss. seems to work well


----------



## NWehrman (Jun 2, 2011)

Following along too because I'm fixing to do a moss wall too


Nicole

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

I checked the dates that I took the pics and it looks like that is 2 months worth of growth in a 20L with 2 t8 bulbs and no ferts. Your result may vary depending on lighting and fert dosing.


----------



## variable (Jan 11, 2012)

If you are looking for a larger amount, you could try bird netting (for protecting fruit trees) or plastic hardware cloth. It might be hard to find in less than .5" mesh though. Something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Dalen-PN10-7-Foot-10-Foot-Netting/dp/B000HHQ8N4/ref=pd_sbs_ol_4 
You could probably find it at Home Depot or Lowe's.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Thats like a soft mesh I'm pretty sure, I know what your saying about hardware cloth 1/2" is prob the smallest. Was hoping to find like 1/4" grid. I would love to find "5 count" plastic canvas in black but it appears it only comes in clear (5 count is 5 squares per inch) all the colors are 7 count which ill probly end up with.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

what about the black screen for doors. it is pretty much water proof if you put it on your screen door and its not metal so should be shrimp safe. i would how ever rinse it well in hot water a few times just to make sure


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

when i make lids for my herps, i use coated fiberglass screen, but its' holes are super small.\

what about something like burlap?


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Im going to check out the gutter screenagain tomorrow and compare to the plastic canvas. I assume Ill go with the canvas.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

If you go with metal, be sure it's stainless steel (with a magnet), because some are galvanized or zinc, which are not good for your shrimp. I bought a load of "stainless steel mesh" from someone a while ago, and it was all just zinc, magnet didn't stick to it at all. Oof.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I used Egg crate for the back and black plastic canvas from the craft store. I'll admit mine is a large wall so I needed the rigidity which is the reason I used the edd crate back.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

For a wall Stainless Steel Mesh is the best. With the plastic mesh sometimes the holes are too small for the moss to grow through and the plastic doesn't lay quite flat on the glass without a lot of anchor points. When it doesn't lay flat shrimps gets stuck behind the mesh.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

and i have noticed with the plastic canvas if you sandwich moss between to sheets of it it can some times die because there is so much light being blocked by the canvas


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

I use SS mesh, it is more expensive but is quite a bit easier to work with because of the weight. It sinks which the plastic canvas that I used once did not.


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

what size hole for ss mesh and where do you guy get your SS mesh? i have tons of peacock moss in my shrimp tank, planning using it for moss wall but i'm having trouble finding the right hole size.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

kuro said:


> what size hole for ss mesh and where do you guy get your SS mesh? i have tons of peacock moss in my shrimp tank, planning using it for moss wall but i'm having trouble finding the right hole size.


Generally you want 316 or 312 I believe. You can get some from h4n here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...assortment-plants-osmocote-plus-capsules.html



> Stainless steel mesh
> 
> Material Type Stainless Steel 316
> 
> ...


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

I am experimenting with something similar myself. I am trying it with 2 setups as shown in the pictures on my blog

(My Pictures @ OEBluetigershrimp.com)

you will notice that both of them float nicely and I plan to start them growing at the surface once they establish themselves well I will trim the bottom and then plant the rest .


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Lifeblood said:


> I am experimenting with something similar myself. I am trying it with 2 setups as shown in the pictures on my blog
> 
> (My Pictures @ OEBluetigershrimp.com)
> 
> you will notice that both of them float nicely and I plan to start them growing at the surface once they establish themselves well I will trim the bottom and then plant the rest .


I believe the one setup where you sandwiched the moss between the two plastic meshes will die off. People have tried that and the moss doesn't get enough light in that setup.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

diwu13 said:


> I believe the one setup where you sandwiched the moss between the two plastic meshes will die off. People have tried that and the moss doesn't get enough light in that setup.


More direct light!...


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

you think it will die off even floating on the surface? I just want it to get enough of a start to anchor itself well and then submerge the whole thing. 

Well if it starts to die I will open it up.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea I think the moss screen is going to block too much. But you can definitely try and let us know how it goes!


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

I am currently using the exact same mesh to start a moss wall, except mine is black. So far the moss appears to be growing alright while attached to the side of high light tank. I also have a similar one in my low light tank with java moss, so we will see if that makes it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

I have some SS mesh if you are interested, check out my power seller thread or pm me.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...pplies-diffisuers-drop-checker-jbj-style.html


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's the difference. See for yourself plastic versus SS Steel. No more plastic for me.

Plastic Mesh on the Right Wall. Moss tied to front of mesh.

View attachment 42989



SS Wall on Left. Moss tied to back of mesh and allowed to grow through the mesh.

View attachment 42990


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

Would aluminum mesh be okay for a shrimp tank? I have a bunch of it in the garage.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Here's the difference. See for yourself plastic versus SS Steel. No more plastic for me.
> 
> Plastic Mesh on the Right Wall. Moss tied to front of mesh.
> 
> ...


Why do you think you saw such a great difference? Were the two mesh walls started at the same time? Surprised that the plastic wall grew much less despite the moss being attached to the front and not behind.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I honestly doubt there will be a huge difference if both mesh's have the same opening size, and the tanks are the same.

The only "issue" I see with plastic mesh is that it will float up.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

please forgive if this question is an obvious question but with wire mesh, is it customary to use two pieces to sandwich the moss? I was thinking of perhaps using plastic canvas as a backing while using 316 Ss for the front mesh.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

With metal just tie the moss to the front or back. No need to sandwich.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

h2oaggie said:


> Why do you think you saw such a great difference? Were the two mesh walls started at the same time? Surprised that the plastic wall grew much less despite the moss being attached to the front and not behind.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


I think the biggest difference is how flush to the wall the mesh is. The plastic is a bit warped and ugly. The holes for the plastic mesh is also too small for the moss to grow through evenly.

The SS mesh mounts flat and when you tie it to the back it grows out even.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> please forgive if this question is an obvious question but with wire mesh, is it customary to use two pieces to sandwich the moss? I was thinking of perhaps using plastic canvas as a backing while using 316 Ss for the front mesh.


You can also super glue moss to the mesh (the white glue will be covered up as the moss grows out) or use fishing line/sewing yarn to attach the moss.


----------



## madehtsobi (Jan 9, 2012)

Any type of super glue?

It won't leech out any chemicals?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Superglue with cyanoacrylate will work. Looks like i gotta use SS mesh for my next wall...


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

The craft store sells a larger opening cross stitching grid that my brother in-law found, it's about double the size of the normal stuff. 

I think SS would be nicer though since it's not as flexible and will hold shape better.


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

No one objected to the aluminum, so I've made a wall with alum mesh like you put over a gutter. I started out sewing the moss on but switched to superglue, then superglue gel. It worked great. We will see how it goes down the road


----------

